# Single blossom Dhalias



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bees double and triple teaming dhalias blossoms.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

nice, my double blossom dahlias never attract bees, so I'll grow singles next year.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, i only planted single for beekeeping purpose. Homedepot has them in early spring. The ones online are very expensive.





Kuro said:


> nice, my double blossom dahlias never attract bees, so I'll grow singles next year.


----------

